# I heard a rumor....



## Stihl Hyde (Jun 13, 2009)

Ax men is coming to town. Gonna be filming Danielson in St Maries, about 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 13, 2009)

That is just next door to me. Would be nice to 'spectate' a filming session but I bet those are off-limits to anyone not involved.

Harry K


----------



## Stihl Hyde (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea I imagine you cant really spectate, its cool they're coming to the area though


----------

